# Enkei RSV



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Does anybody know how much the 17' Enkei RSV wheel weighs?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you try checking out there site?


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Sentrixx said:


> Did you try checking out there site?


Yeah, their web site didn't say anything about the weight, just bolt patterns and offsets.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

SHIFTVAX said:


> Yeah, their web site didn't say anything about the weight, just bolt patterns and offsets.


did you call them, that would be the easy thing to do.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

This is a great site for any wheel weight you might want. http://wheelweights.net/

I looked for the RSV and they do not have it listed, so a call to Enkei is probably your best bet.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

or put it on a scale ......


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

thestunts200sx said:


> or put it on a scale ......



Haven't bought them yet!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> or put it on a scale ......


Damn... you really are a smart guy. Can't get anything past you.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> Damn... you really are a smart guy. Can't get anything past you.


ah shut up .... LOL .... Well I have a set of the 17 enkei rsv's on.

If I get a chance, I'll pull a wheel and weigh it ...Tire is brand new also .....


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

you could try here sometimes they have info sometimes not www.wheelspecs.com


----------



## v10moped (Jun 14, 2008)

17.5 lbs, !! 17.5 lbs!!(according to edgeracing.com) There! Now we all know!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow...That's heavy as hell.


----------

